# Park or Back Country???



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

both, still mainly a BC guy but the park serves it's purpose on shitty snow days.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I like bc. Park is ok but I really do not want to hurt myself.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Neither yet, im still still bouncing around off to the edges of groomed runs in the powder working up my nerves near tree's 

I hope next year with the addition of two new ski partners that are near my level we'll push eachother into some BC riding.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Neither for me. I did back country once, but I just didn't have as much fun with the hiking. If I were in better shape, it might be worth it. Could only do 3 runs with the hiking before my legs were jell-o.

I ride in the trees whenever I can, but I still like to use the lifts like a lazy jerk. :laugh:


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Im from the East Coast so I don't really have a choice. Ima park rat!


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, I'm East Coast too so park for now, but BC is on the bucket list!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Neither for me. I did back country once, but I just didn't have as much fun with the hiking. If I were in better shape, it might be worth it. Could only do 3 runs with the hiking before my legs were jell-o.
> 
> I ride in the trees whenever I can, but I still like to use the lifts like a lazy jerk. :laugh:


Back country doesnt always mean hiking, Meadows has a ton of back country riding accessible with minimal hiking or straight from the lift..


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

both but mostly park i just go on back country when i need a break from the park and, you dont have to hike to do backcountry unless your doing the really intense backcountry, cause i just usually take the lift and then go of the main trail and into the trees and make a new path.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> Back country doesnt always mean hiking, Meadows has a ton of back country riding accessible with minimal hiking or straight from the lift..


Depends on what you mean by a minimal hiking. I hiked an hour each time and that was the extent of my abilities. I had to sit down for about 15 mins after each walk. I would love to check out Meadows, though. Next year I think.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

ive always wanted to try park, ive heard some sick stories about park riding but my true love is BC


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

technine42 said:


> both but mostly park i just go on back country when i need a break from the park and, you dont have to hike to do backcountry unless your doing the really intense backcountry, cause i just usually take the lift and then go of the main trail and into the trees and make a new path.


That is not backcountry riding. Off piste sure, but you are still within the boundary of the resort.

For reference, backcountry riding is out of the resort boundaries in uncontrolled terrain. If shit goes south on you, the rescue is up to you as an organized effort can take hours at best. Even going out access gates from a resort can take a long time for a rescue group to get to you. Riding in the trees at a resort is still resort riding.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> That is not backcountry riding. Off piste sure, but you are still within the boundary of the resort.
> 
> For reference, backcountry riding is out of the resort boundaries in uncontrolled terrain. If shit goes south on you, the rescue is up to you as an organized effort can take hours at best. Even going out access gates from a resort can take a long time for a rescue group to get to you. Riding in the trees at a resort is still resort riding.


ok ok Mr Hardcore we know your the king of backcountry, thanks for making us resorties feel like goobers  

PS - Post more BC pics with your crazy dog! Awesomeness!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> That is not backcountry riding. Off piste sure, but you are still within the boundary of the resort.
> 
> For reference, backcountry riding is out of the resort boundaries in uncontrolled terrain. If shit goes south on you, the rescue is up to you as an organized effort can take hours at best. Even going out access gates from a resort can take a long time for a rescue group to get to you. Riding in the trees at a resort is still resort riding.


Well i didnt just mean inside resort boundarys cause of gone down the backside of the mountain which is uncontrolled


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Both (in my case, more off-piste/sidecountry than real BC so far). If the snow sucks, you can always have fun in the park. Groomers aren't really interesting.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> PS - Post more BC pics with your crazy dog! Awesomeness!




I concur


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> ok ok Mr Hardcore we know your the king of backcountry, thanks for making us resorties feel like goobers
> 
> PS - Post more BC pics with your crazy dog! Awesomeness!


Not meant to make anyone feel bad. Just making note there is a huge difference in what people's ideas of what backcountry riding is. This seems to be more of an off piste discussion. Similar, yes, but not quite the same. Resorts are still fun, don't get me wrong. I just can't ride with my dog there.

As far as Cody goes, he's still up to his tricks. Still chasing me...








and straight lining...








50 degree chutes!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I love being able to see the tracks from the dog


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Those are some really sick pics man!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

They're some pretty great pics. Re the question: both separately or even better park tricks in the backcountry (in my eyes, one of the hardest thing in snowboarding) and everything else (pipe, street, freeride, inbounds). They all have there place. 

Not one to hate too often but I think snowboarders concentrate on one type or style or riding too much, I think to be a really good snowboarder you should be able to ride in all different conditions on all types or terrains and features, I think a lot of snowboarders these days think they've made it because they can spin onto rails but they wouldnt know what to do if they're thrown into any other riding situation. Rant over  Ride as much different stuff as you can, it will make you a much stronger snowboarder.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

My outlook on snowboarding is treat the whole mountain like the park. Anyone can learn park tricks on controlled features but it makes you a more rounded boarder to take your park moves to the rest of the mountain. Plus tricks are much much easier if your a solid snowboarder who knows how to turn and control the board in the first place.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

being a recently converted skateboarder, i spend most of my time in the park because it feels like a spaced out skatepark. :thumbsup:
i definitely dig going off the trail and finding pockets of powder though
snowboarding in general just rules. pland and simple


----------



## RaD RaBauT (Jul 9, 2009)

Snowjoe said:


> My outlook on snowboarding is treat the whole mountain like the park. Anyone can learn park tricks on controlled features but it makes you a more rounded boarder to take your park moves to the rest of the mountain. Plus tricks are much much easier if your a solid snowboarder who knows how to turn and control the board in the first place.


This is how i ride to. i'll hit the park for the halfpipe and the occasional rails and jumps. but i spend most of my time freestyling it out of the park. its alot more fun trying to find your own little features on the mountain then just hitting what the park builders have set up. because after a day of riding ive hit everything in the park in everyway i can think of. but the mountain has almost unlimited possibilities of things you can do. Although i havent found sometin yet that can compare to the halfpipe. i suggest if you haven't tried out half pipe riding then your seriously missing out on one of the funnest snowboarding experiences.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Snowjoe said:


> My outlook on snowboarding is treat the whole mountain like the park. Anyone can learn park tricks on controlled features but it makes you a more rounded boarder to take your park moves to the rest of the mountain. Plus tricks are much much easier if your a solid snowboarder who knows how to turn and control the board in the first place.


thats how people get seriously hurt.

watching the kid that comes out of the park on a "trick high" and decides he going to bonk the snowblower off a kicker, thats how people seriously get hurt.

but if you can do it, nothing looks better than making the terrain look like your plaything.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I would never ride park again if I had actual mountains. Its near impossible for me to get stoked on doing rails after comming back from Banff. In bounds or out I dont care, give me some natural terrain and trees and some pow and im freaking stoked. I've been real down when I relize park is all I got in southern Ontario. If it wasnet for work i'd deff move to the mountains, in Canada of course!

I'm sooo jealous of people with actual mountains, screw the park. Build a backcountry kicker!, get a snowmobile, have fun!!

But alas, rails are the only thing almost always in reach.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I free ride and do a bit of BC....not quite as hardcore as the wolf but I can hold my own. I figure if I am going to loose all my teeth it might as well be the product of drug addiction....more fun and takes a bit more time! :laugh:


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

mistersir said:


> thats how people get seriously hurt.
> 
> watching the kid that comes out of the park on a "trick high" and decides he going to bonk the snowblower off a kicker, thats how people seriously get hurt.
> 
> but if you can do it, nothing looks better than making the terrain look like your plaything.


Theres a difference between treating it like a park and being stupid 

Although saying that the park should be treated with exactly the same respect as the rest of the mountain. Don't do anything beyond your abilities and make sure the space is clear of people and you got no trouble.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm a skateboarder and snowboarding was an extension of that so natuarally I ride park. But as I get older the lure of the back country grows stronger. Too bad there's really not any options out here on the east. Might have to save up some dough and hit wherever killclimbz is shredding.


----------

